# Avocado vs sweet almond oil in lotion



## lionprincess00 (Mar 17, 2017)

I make a very standard lotion with shea butter, distilled water, stearic acid, ewax, ipm, and sweet almond oil (with an fo), oh and optiphen. (Pretty sure I didn't leave anything out).

 My sister, sister in law, and mother really love this lotion.

I constantly see rave reviews for avocado oil, especially in soap and bath and Body products. Now that I have some pure avocado oil, I was thinking of subbing it in place of the sweet almond. 

However, I think read that avocado is a heavier oil similar to olive oil, but not quite as heavy as olive. Heavier than sweet almond.

I would love to try the avocado oil in my lotion, but I am concerned that it will make a heavier, sticker, and leave a more drag of a lotion than I'm/ they are used to.

 Does anybody have more knowledge on sweet almond vs avocado in Bath and Body products? I was hoping to do this this weekend. I just don't want to mess up what they consider a descent thing.
Thx!


----------



## Arimara (Mar 17, 2017)

Did you apply some of each oil onto your arm? I think that might help your decision.

Almost all of my lotions have had avocado oil in them because I can't and won't use sweet almond oil or any nut oil for that matter. Avocado oil is great for slip but it is on the heavier side of the oils. It's still not as bad as olive oil (don't use olive oil in your lotion unless you want a nice greasy lotion) and it absorbs well into my skin at least.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Mar 17, 2017)

Avocado is heavier and takes longer to absorb. I researched several oils that I was wanting to use for a facial serum a few weeks ago. Avocado is a favorite of mine in soap, but not a good option for my face.


----------



## Arimara (Mar 17, 2017)

mx6inpenn said:


> Avocado is heavier and takes longer to absorb. I researched several oils that I was wanting to use for a facial serum a few weeks ago. Avocado is a favorite of mine in soap, but not a good option for my face.



I definitely don't want that oil on my face but in a body lotion, it's fine. I'm suddenly reminded I have to get around to making or learning to make a facial lotion. Thank you.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Mar 17, 2017)

Well thank you both!  First off, my family ladies use this as a body lotion as do I. Second off I also use my lotion as a light facial lotion before I apply make up to prevent caking of makeup.

Arimara,  I did what you suggested and yes, avocado was a little tackier and stuck to my skin more than the sweet almond oil. Thank you for that suggestion,  and I will keep my lotion as it is since everybody seems happy with what they get.
Mx6inpenn, thx for your advise as well!

I will stick to trying a substitute of avocado oil for my sweet almond oil in soaps to compare since I have never really used it before.

Thx again!


----------



## Arimara (Mar 17, 2017)

Apricot kernal oil is a better sub for sweet almond oil. I had forgotten that fact. Still, checking the oils on your skin is probably a good way for feeling out potential lotion oils.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Mar 18, 2017)

lionprincess00 said:


> I constantly see rave reviews for avocado oil, especially in soap and bath and Body products. Now that I have some pure avocado oil, I was thinking of subbing it in place of the sweet almond.
> 
> However, I think read that avocado is a heavier oil similar to olive oil, but not quite as heavy as olive. Heavier than sweet almond.



I like avocado oil in lotion and in soaps. I can use it on my face without any problem but I can also use olive oil OOB.  Avocado has a different fatty acid profile than sweet almond oil.  It is a good choice for the winter months.  I like to substitute macadamia during the summer months because it is a lighter drier oil with similar fatty acids.

I also really like it in soap.  Just a word of caution: if you have a discoloring fragrance in cp, avocado oil can be unpredictable from batch to batch and I haven't figured out why.  I got my avocado oil from Soaper's Choice.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Mar 18, 2017)

Thx arimara! Soapmaker145, thx for the heads up.
My girly fam are obsessed, literally to a terrifying degree, with ng the perfect man fo. Yup, it D pink in cp soap, so I can only imagine attempting replacing avo in place of sweet almond oil. I will run a test batch of cp soap with a D fo that doesn't A so i can see the full effect of change before i make the gals their perfect man soap, and will stick to my standard recipe of lotion as of now. Hopefully soon I will have an opportunity to make a test batch of avo lotion to compare.
Thx again for the heads up all!


----------

